
How can we improve our startup? TallStreet.com - rmena123

======
willarson
The first thing I wonder when I see sites similar to yours is "How can you
stop gaming?" I don't want to invest my time in yet another site like yours
when I am fairly confident a competent programmer could write a script in ten
minutes that would ruin its reliability.

Other thoughts:

it is a bit overwhelming with all its options

why is network in cents?

Shouldn't results be ordered by score? Why is something with -20% above
something with 20%? but below something with 2%? Confusing.

The navigation links (blog/books/etc) should be available everywhere, as it is
the navigation options available once you leave the front page are barren.

Think you should have a bit of an explanation about what the trusting you to
impact a user's google results means, rather than just doing it if they happen
to click there.

------
davidw
I like the concept, but perhaps it could be even clearer somehow.

As willarson says, it seems vulnerable to spam (I'm happy to see that
'squeezed books' is what comes up when you put 'business book summaries' in,
though:-)

I'm having trouble signing up, it keeps saying this:

"You have specified an incorrect or inactive email, or an invalid password."

------
Tichy
I just tried to submit my own page, but then I did not want to register...

